# My Roommates Paintings!  Looking for help to get her 'out' there



## NoSoup4U (Aug 22, 2005)

My roommate is an aspiring artist. Well, Hell, she is an artist, and very talented. Anyway she has been trying to get her name out there, trying to expose more of her work to the public. She has been in a few shows in Houston, TX. One of her pieces is in the Art Car Museum in Houston... it was placed right near the front next to probably the only known artist in the show. I feel this is a pretty big deal, having her work shown for more than a month in a legitimate gallery _*and*_ placed right next to the only artist of the group that has made some name for himself and has had some success with his art. 

*So what I am looking for are sites that she can put her art work out there, network and possibly sell some of it. Forums and/or really any busy painting site would be just fine. Anything would be helpfull!*

*Some of her work is at this website **http://www.shwagentertainment.com/art7.html#null*
*(Click on the artist JAMIE WALLACE) *

Keep in mind though that *some of these pieces are not finished*, but youll get the idea of her individual style. 

Here are some of her latest pieces not on the website... but dont _just_ check out these, visit the website.

*




*

*



*


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

Very cool...she's quite talented.  I'll have to check out the website later.


----------



## Vmann (Aug 22, 2005)

I like the inked images... very abstract. Simplistic elegance sharing most of the same quality that BW photos have... shape, form, function through a contrast on B&W.


Best of luck to your friend.


----------

